# Compost Tea Amounts



## bigweedo (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi Guys!!!

How much tea are you guys usually giving per plant (100-200gal smart pots?)

I've been giving around 2 gallons a week of this mix, and feel like maybe it isn't enough. 

Do you guys give more a less a week?

Here is the mix I am using bubbled for 36 hours:

1. E.worm castings:1/2 cup
 2. Earth Juice Grow: 1/2tsp
 3. Earth Juice Bloom: 1/2tsp
 4. Big Bloomin Guano: 1/2tsp
 5. Earth Juice Catalyst: 1Tbsp
 6. Earth Juice Hi-Brix MFP: 1Tbsp
7. Bio-Zeus: 1/2tsp

I upped the Grow to 1tbsp per gallon.

THank!

BW


----------



## Joken (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't know about your mix, but I give mine each 5 gallons twice a week. 
Tea is 4 shovels full of aged compost, grass, leaves and other veg matter along with a little cow manure. I aerate it in a 55 gallon drum and add a little organic fertilizer. I have a huge compost pile, probably 5 yards and its completely covered with volunteer squash, so I know I cant burn my plants. 

View attachment Pain.JPG


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 17, 2016)

Im not an outdoor grower but those are big pots. The mixture is probably ok but I would feed more often or more amount. You may also want to add some sweetener every other week to help feed the microbes and keep them healthy as they are the key to organic growing. Without them, your plants will suffer. It also depends on what kind of soil you are using when doing feeding with organics.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2016)

TC BUD, has a journal here you should check out. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73229 She and her husband feed every three days I think she said.. I feed once a week but now I need to up that. I think i will go to twice a week.  I was just going to say you might up that to a TBL a gallon. 

Joken, you got this, just beautiful plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 18, 2016)

I am a novice at organics, but that actually sounds more like a regular organic nutrient mix than a compost tea to me.  I have used the Earth Juice products you mentioned in a regular soup type feeding program before.  I still have a bunch of the products on the shelf.  I am still learning this organic thing, so maybe I do not understand the difference between compost tea and commercial organic nutrients in water?  Does bubbling it make it a tea?

Joken, your plants look stellar!  Can you clarify your mix?  Do you use aged compost and grass and leaves and other vegetable matter with the cow manure or did you mean that the compost is made from those "ingredients"?  

Rosebud, I will check out TC Bud's journal, too.


----------



## Joken (Jul 18, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am a novice at organics, but that actually sounds more like a regular organic nutrient mix than a compost tea to me. I have used the Earth Juice products you mentioned in a regular soup type feeding program before. I still have a bunch of the products on the shelf. I am still learning this organic thing, so maybe I do not understand the difference between compost tea and commercial organic nutrients in water? Does bubbling it make it a tea?
> 
> Joken, your plants look stellar! Can you clarify your mix? Do you use aged compost and grass and leaves and other vegetable matter with the cow manure or did you mean that the compost is made from those "ingredients"?
> 
> Rosebud, I will check out TC Bud's journal, too.


   The aged compost is primarily leaves, grass clippings, a small amount of manure and various other plant material from garden, grape pruning etc. It's what we have, lots of trees and grass. Nothing scientific about it at all. My planting area has about 13 years of compost in it too so it's very well drained. It used to turn concrete like when watered, but no more. Thanks for the compliment! Here is a picture of my compost pile and all the volunteer squash and tomatoes growing on it. 

View attachment compost.JPG


----------



## bigweedo (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for the replies!

I should clarify, there isn't compost in this mix.

There are earth juice products with worm castings.

Since its just earth juice being bubbled, i'm basically feeding like i normally would with a commercial product.

2 gallons just doesn't sound like enough to me, but the plants are looking pretty green still. 2 more weeks than stretchy time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2016)

I am more concerned about the amounts of the Earth Juice products that you are using in those 2 gallons of water.  Have you followed the directions from the manufacturer on the amount to use in a gal of water?  Also, are you sure that are using 100-200 gal smart pots?  That would be a huge container (think of the size of a 55 gal drum) and I have never seen a smart pot anywhere near that size...not sure that the fabric would be capable of holding that amount of weight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2016)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2016)

Peppers


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes there are smart pots that big THG... they are very cool.

WH beautiful garden, congrats on the melon. Look at those peppers.. woo hoo


----------



## zem (Jul 19, 2016)

yay WH! I love those melons! wish i could taste! I got me loads of peppers tomatoes and just today i shut the cukes pump off since they are done. i really would love to manage my greenhouse to make more variety but that is the trouble in hydro, each type of plant needs its own pump, res, and system. i end up with more cukes peppers and tomatoes than i need and no other types of veggies


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks Zem. 
Yeah we always have plenty tomatoes and Peppers.  We make our own Cheyenne pepper powder and  serrano and jalapeño  Pepper paste. This is my 1st yr for cantaloupe.  They grow really fast.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2016)

Weedhopper, your garden looks wonderful.

Rosebud, thanks for letting me know about the big smart pots.  Cool.


----------



## Joken (Jul 20, 2016)

Is there a like feature here? Nice garden WeedHopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you so much.
Gardening is my favorite thing to do.
Oh and im raising Night Crawlers too.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 20, 2016)

:48: :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2016)

That freaking brownie i ate had me doing that too Ston loc.  Lol
Laughed my butt off.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

****! Wish I was your neighbor! Very nice work. Keep it up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you NB.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

Your welcome!! :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## zem (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeehaaaaaaa!!! 

View attachment 20160726_113040.jpg


View attachment 20160726_113101.jpg


View attachment 20160726_113106.jpg


View attachment 20160726_113116.jpg


View attachment 20160726_113136.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2016)

WOW, weedhopper has got to you zem LOL  Wonderful garden, you do amazing with what you have to work with..Thanks zem.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice Zem,,and stop stealing my Yehaaaaaaaaa, ,,,lol,,,,just playen.
Love me some peppers and tomatoes. Im hopping over and chewing onem.
Are those cardboard boxes your growing in?


----------



## zem (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks Rose I am glad that you liked it, WH the dead hanging plants are cukes that i finished only a week ago. Those are cardboards lined with polyethylene standing on iron bars that are used in drywall construction, raised on brick and below is a long res that goes all the width of my greenhouse passing under each row of plants.  rows are flooded and drain into the res just below. I know the place looks not all that neat, or shall i say not neat at all lol but it was done for dirt cheap, i mean cardboard cheap lol anyway, it supplies with more than i need from one type of vegetable and i have only 3 main reservoirs so 3 main crops, one day i will diversify much much more with less quantity of each


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2016)

Kool and unique.


----------



## zem (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks, I just harvested these  i am so late on the tomatoes, the ones here are like 1/5 of what i should be picking, I will pick some more tomorrow 

View attachment 20160726_195637.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2016)

Yummy in the tummy.


----------



## LumpyLeotards (Dec 30, 2016)

Whenever I make compost tea outdoors I usually just dump a shovel full of compost in a 5 gal bucket and scoop off the stuff that floats. Then I throw in a tbs of molasses dissolved in a glass of hot water, and throw the goldfish pond air stone in for good measure. Stir it 1-2 times a day and dump it liberally after it's aerated for 3 days. Or I might dilute it. The stuff is incredible, some years I get a super bumper crop of blackberries, other years it might be another veggie that shines. You can't burn with it, and the molasses feeds beneficial bacteria. I make compost out of whatever scraps I get in the yard, brown leaves, green leaves, dirt, water, turn it, and it's good in 8 weeks or less.  Sift it with a trommel and put the big chunks back in the pile. If you don't have an air stone just mix well and dump, I've done that too if I'm lazy, works a treat. 

I don't use manure as I can't usually get it, but you can get a big bag  of chicken manure for just a few bucks at a farm store. That stuff will  burn tho and it needs to be composted for a good long time, like a year  or two, and then even then be easy with it.


----------

